# Washington Regional September 2017



## spiritflowering (Sep 15, 2017)

West coast family! Two sisters one cat traveling through Washington right now hoping to find some info on washingtons regionals this september. My road dog said something about it being postponed and we cant find any current information online. Any help is appreciated I'm sure there are other kids who are confused as well and could use a resource. Much love to all ❤


----------



## Tude (Sep 16, 2017)

From a friend in another group ...

heartland is going on now in ky till next Thur or Friday and Shawnee is in Washington it is a regional no dates yet.

In case I don't follow up - you can IM me and I will ask my friend (she's an admin in a trucker rideshare group who has her "ear to the ground" and notes all the gatherings) for updates.


----------



## Bedheadred (Sep 16, 2017)

Do you facebook? Search for the group washington regional rainbow gathering. If not let me know i can give you more deets


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Oct 13, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> Do you facebook? Search for the group washington regional rainbow gathering. If not let me know i can give you more deets


 I don't fb and been looking for a gathering close enough to make. would appreciate any info you could spare


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Oct 13, 2017)

well its not sep anymore lol but still....


----------



## Bedheadred (Oct 14, 2017)

Silas Brand said:


> well its not sep anymore lol but still....


The gathering is over now


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Oct 23, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> The gathering is over now


yeah remembered what month it was as soon as I posted it... just looking for any gathering any time any place really. need some family...


----------



## Bedheadred (Oct 23, 2017)

Silas Brand said:


> yeah remembered what month it was as soon as I posted it... just looking for any gathering any time any place really. need some family...


I feels it.. the next gathering i know of is the blacksheep xmas gathering in cali. But im sure theres a thanksgiving gathering somewhere.. i just havent heard anything


----------



## deleted user (Oct 23, 2017)

I too am interested. Plz keep us in. The loop. I have silver to trade


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Oct 28, 2017)

thank you


----------

